# Stc1000 Temp Probe



## iralosavic (22/11/11)

Finally got my stc1000 temp controller in the mail on Friday. So sent the missus to Jaycar with a list and had it all wired up in a sealed jiffy box the next day. It works exactly as it says and I'm a happy customer.

However, the temp probe is a figure 8 (picture two wires fused together with insulation) shaped plastic butt about 1-2cm long and I can't see this being suitable for inserting into a thermowell.

Any suggestions on a suitable probe + thermowell combo for use in a 25L plastic fermenter? There is a great looking thermowell on beerbelly, but it's 40cm long and wouldn't quite fit 

Also, when you buy temp probes are they all wired up using a single wire return circuit like the stc1000 factory one? Ie could I just snip it and rewire it?



Cheers


----------



## tones0606 (22/11/11)

iralosavic said:


> Finally got my stc1000 temp controller in the mail on Friday. So sent the missus to Jaycar with a list and had it all wired up in a sealed jiffy box the next day. It works exactly as it says and I'm a happy customer.
> 
> However, the temp probe is a figure 8 (picture two wires fused together with insulation) shaped plastic butt about 1-2cm long and I can't see this being suitable for inserting into a thermowell.
> 
> ...



My STC 1000 probe is on the outside of the fermenter. 
Cut up an old stubbie holder to insulate the probe and tape to the fermenter.
I cut my probe wire and extended it about 2m and have not noticed any problems so far


----------



## iralosavic (22/11/11)

tones0606 said:


> My STC 1000 probe is on the outside of the fermenter.
> Cut up an old stubbie holder to insulate the probe and tape to the fermenter.
> I cut my probe wire and extended it about 2m and have not noticed any problems so far



Might have to do this for my maiden brew, but I'd like to use a top entry thermowell and probe of appropriate diameter eventually. Thought some folks on here probably did this already...


----------



## iralosavic (22/11/11)

I found this probe, which is 7.8mm in diametre. Not sure what thermowells of decent (but not quite 40cm!) length this would match though.


----------



## Aces High (22/11/11)

The probe in your link is a K-type probe. You need an NTC probe (Negative Temperature..something). Ktype works on 2 dissimilar metals and the electrical charge create due to temp. An NTC works on resistance where the resistance decreases with temperature increase.


----------



## drtomc (22/11/11)

tones0606 said:


> My STC 1000 probe is on the outside of the fermenter.
> Cut up an old stubbie holder to insulate the probe and tape to the fermenter.



+1

T.


----------



## pimpsqueak (22/11/11)

iralosavic said:


> Finally got my stc1000 temp controller in the mail on Friday. So sent the missus to Jaycar with a list and had it all wired up in a sealed jiffy box the next day. It works exactly as it says and I'm a happy customer.
> 
> However, the temp probe is a figure 8 (picture two wires fused together with insulation) shaped plastic butt about 1-2cm long and I can't see this being suitable for inserting into a thermowell.
> 
> ...



Probe + Thermowell
Is this what you're after?


----------



## iralosavic (22/11/11)

pimpsqueak said:


> Probe + Thermowell
> Is this what you're after?



That looks the goods, although one of the reasons I was looking into a universal thermocouple is because I was planning on putting the same thermowell in multiple fermenters so I could 'hot swap', but it's just my perfectionist side getting in the way as usual. It wouldn't require much extra effort to remove and re-set the probe and seal each time.

What thickness hole do you drill for this all-in-one probe? Just the thickness of the probe itself so the bulkhead sits on the outside?


Cheers


----------



## woodwormm (22/11/11)

my stc1000 probe sits in my thermowell no issues...

i'm confuddled why you don't like the idea of it? mine works fine...

my thermowell is same as beerbelly's (though homemade)..


----------



## iralosavic (22/11/11)

printed forms section said:


> my stc1000 probe sits in my thermowell no issues...
> 
> i'm confuddled why you don't like the idea of it? mine works fine...
> 
> my thermowell is same as beerbelly's (though homemade)..




I don't have a thermowell yet - I just assumed the stc1000 probe wouldn't fit in any thermowells properly due to its irregular shape. I also thought that you want the thermocouple/probe running through a fair length of the thermowell to get a better reading and the stc1000 one is quite short. I do tend to make a lot of assumptions that are inaccurate though, which is why posting on here has been such an education for me so far 

How did you DIY your thermowell?


----------



## woodwormm (22/11/11)

when i say DIY... my mate DIY'd it at work, he works in a world of stainless.

basically he welded a stainless bolt into the end of a stainless tube, then linished it smooth and nice...


----------



## stux (22/11/11)

iralosavic said:


> Finally got my stc1000 temp controller in the mail on Friday. So sent the missus to Jaycar with a list and had it all wired up in a sealed jiffy box the next day. It works exactly as it says and I'm a happy customer.
> 
> However, the temp probe is a figure 8 (picture two wires fused together with insulation) shaped plastic butt about 1-2cm long and I can't see this being suitable for inserting into a thermowell.
> 
> ...



The beerbelly thermowells work fine in a 25L pail fermenter, and the thermowells take an STC-1000 probe.

I have about 10cm of the thermowell sticking out of the lid

I just ordered another two


----------



## iralosavic (22/11/11)

Stux said:


> The beerbelly thermowells work fine in a 25L pail fermenter, and the thermowells take an STC-1000 probe.
> 
> I have about 10cm of the thermowell sticking out of the lid
> 
> I just ordered another two



Well that answered my questions pretty directly. Thanks!

Does having 10cm of the well outside the wort have any noteworthy impact on the accuracy of the temperature reading?


----------



## bigfridge (22/11/11)

Aces High said:


> The probe in your link is a K-type probe. You need an NTC probe (Negative Temperature..something). Ktype works on 2 dissimilar metals and the electrical charge create due to temp. An NTC works on resistance where the resistance decreases with temperature increase.



Negative Temperature Co-efficient Thermister - resistence decreses with increasing temperature

K Type thermocouple produces a voltage = a totally different animal.


----------



## bigfridge (22/11/11)

pimpsqueak said:


> Probe + Thermowell
> Is this what you're after?



Sorry but you can't just use *any* NTC probe - it needs to have the right electrical properties. Much like saying that I have a new tyre for your car - it has to fit !

NTC thermistors will have a given resistance at the temperature of interest as well as a definititon of the 'slope' of the change due to temerature.

The resistance is commonly expressed as 10 K @ 25 deg C, and the change in resistance is a Beta co-efficient or a table of values.

HTH,
Dave


----------

